# Rescued Calf



## bcmfive (Nov 27, 2013)

Just "rescued" a calf from a processing plant. Its a female and I'm told its a Jersey but the mom was a Holstein. She looks sorta like a Jersey. How do I really tell for sure. I'll be keeping her for a family milk cow (8kids) and it's my first cow.  Accepting any advice.

Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2013)

Um... rescued? There is probably a reason she was sent  to slaughter. Regardless of what she is get a health check by a vet before you invest anything into her.


----------



## bcmfive (Nov 27, 2013)

By the way, she was just born yesterday.


----------



## bcmfive (Nov 27, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Um... rescued? There is probably a reason she was sent  to slaughter. Regardless of what she is get a health check by a vet before you invest anything into her.


This is typical. Calves are born on the floor and the calves are claimed by those that work there. She wasn't sent to slaughter.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2013)

awwww born yesterday!  
Love the babies!
Maybe you can post some pictures of her when you get a chance and the cattle people can help you out!
 for big family!


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 27, 2013)

Check with he slaughter house to see if this female calf , if born as a twin to a bull calf, then she is a Free Marten and will never get pregnant, have a calf ,much less produce any milk. Keep your fingers crossed or she is good only for hamburger .


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 27, 2013)

Yep, I would be concerned about free martinism as well. Heifers are worth quite a bit of money to the dairies around here which is why I am always amazed when people say they get them for free.


----------



## bcmfive (Nov 27, 2013)

Nope. My daughter was there when she was born.  No twin. Also, she has charateristics of a Jersey


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, someone else could've warned you but since no one has stepped up to the plate it's my time:

You'll be at least two years in waiting to get any milk from this heifer calf IF she's fertile (not a freemartin) and IF she survives the first few months or year in your care. 


I too am surprised to hear you got a heifer calf for free, because most times dairy farmers aren't too eager to let them go (except if they're freemartin, which most likely may be the case here), much less for free. 

Crossbred Jersey calves--crossed with Holstein--are usually almost always all black, and will retain the characteristics of a Jersey, but also have the characteristics of a Holstein, which will show up when she reaches sexual and adult maturity. Pure jersey calves are usually fawn with brown eyes, nose and hooves, but they can also be black too and get a light saddle. Usually, if I'm right, the saddle doesn't show up until they're older. 


ETA: So you're saying that she was born right on the processing floor from this Holstein cow? Then it's very likely she's merely a cross-bred, not a full blown Jersey as, I'm sure you know, it's impossible to get a pure Jers from a Holst.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 27, 2013)

Enjoy your new baby and hope she does well...love baby calves!!!


----------



## Azriel (Nov 27, 2013)

This calf most likley did not get any colostrum, I know there are colostrum milk replacers but I don't know what your time frame is to use it. Without the colostrum its going to be very hard to keep the calf alive. Good luck with her and hopefuly others with more knowledge on this will chime in with feeding tips. Make sure you do not over feed.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 27, 2013)

Most dairies are pretty good about giving calves colostrum. I have been told for dairy calves the timeline really is within the first hours. If she's made it this far I would guess she would be fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2013)

So many "ifs" and what not.... kind of a happy moment killer.  I hope she turns out to be everything you need. Blessings come in many unsuspecting ways. She very well could be your blessing and bring great provision for your family! Will be fun to watch her grow. That is of course if we get pics.  hint hint

Just realized no one said... Welcome to BYH!


----------



## MDres (Nov 29, 2013)

Some of the replies you are getting are forgetting that your calf came off the kill floor, NOT from a dairy.

I am betting it DID NOT get any colostrum. I doubt anyone stopped the line for it to stand and nurse if it's momma was still alive, or that anyone milked any colostrum for it.

Not having that colostrum is going to be a HUGE obstacle. I hope you are able to keep the calf going and it matures into a great family milk cow for you!


----------



## california cowgirl (Nov 29, 2013)

You can buy colostrum in a package from a feed store or if you know any dairies around they can sell you some.  Also get a good ALL MILK PROTEIN Calf Milk Replacer!!  NO SOY and start feeding your calf.  Ask your vet for some helpful tips and good luck.  Keep them dry and warm and clean and feed them I am sure there are enough of us beef people to help you with tips.  I am so happy my calf pen is happier this year without that soy in my milk replacer causing bloat and colic and death.  My calves are so happy on my all milk protein milk replacer.


----------

